
Show HN: Readdu – an RSS reader with Markdown (major overhaul) - krychu
https://readdu.com/
======
wingerlang
> an RSS reader with Markdown

I am not sure what this means. Why would I need markdown in an RSS reader?

Reading on the page itself, it seems like the feeds are in plain text with
ability to create headers? Is that what the markdown is for here?

And is that the iOS linen I see? Makes the design feel a bit dated.

~~~
krychu
Yes, Markdown is used for organising feeds: grouping them under headers which
later appear as navigation in the main feed.

Linen is now retro 8-)

